# $ very nice dogs according to warden are out of time need rescue or adopter



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Please Crosspost: e-mail form Jan. I am not Jan.

These dogs have been at the pound in Zanesville, OH for a while, but are out of time. The wardens gave them extra time because they are such nice dogs. So if you have room in your rescue, or are looking for a great dog, please consider one of these babies! Email me at [email protected] or call the pound at 740-453-0273. You can see more dogs at http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH285.html

Thanks in advance!

Shephard mix, boxermix, lab mix, husky shep mix

http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2009/05/may-25-2009-dog-warden-gave-these-dogs.html


----------

